# In Search of Darkness Part II, Elvira Collector’s Edition



## console (Oct 9, 2020)

*In Search of Darkness Part II, Elvira Collector’s Edition*

https://80shorrordoc.com/pages/elvira

https://www.facebook.com/TheRealElvira/posts/3721724634506345


Part II of the Definitive ‘80s Horror Documentary. Includes Cassandra Peterson mini-documentary, Elvira poster, your name in the credits, priority access to a special online Q&A with Cassandra, and more. *Only available until midnight on Halloween.*

Digital Edition & Community Access November 2020. Physical items ship December 2020. Includes free worldwide shipping.


Fan Credit - $79.99
Associate Producer - $1,250.00
Producer - $3,000.00
Executive Producer - $6,000.00




























*Overview*

This unique collector's edition is a must-buy for fans of Elvira and '80s Horror films. In Search of Darkness: Part II is a four-hour-plus sequel to the most celebrated horror documentary in history, featuring 15 new interviewees and 40+ returning favorites (including Cassandra Peterson).

Buy now to get your Cassandra Peterson mini-documentary, Elvira poster, and priority access to a special Q&A with Cassandra on our online community… PLUS 3 more posters, a collectible enamel pin, your name in the credits AND a 12-month season pass to the ultimate ‘80s Horror community. Only available until midnight on Halloween and only available here.

Don’t have Part I? No problem. We’re including a digital edition of the Elvira Collector’s Edition of In Search of Darkness with every copy of the Elvira Collector’s Edition of In Search of Darkness: Part II, for a total of 9+ hours of ‘80s Horror. Upgrade to a physical copy at checkout for just $15.



New Faces, Unheard Stories, And a World of Horror

In Search of Darkness: Part II features more critical takes, insider tales, and unheard anecdotes from the largest cast of horror legends ever assembled. This perfect companion to the original In Search of Darkness is filled with new stories and insights into the films you love from the legends that made them.

New Faces - including Robert Englund (Actor - A Nightmare on Elm Street franchise), Tom Savini (SFX - Friday the 13th, Day of the Dead), Nancy Allen (Actor - Dressed to Kill, Poltergeist III), Linnea Quigley (Actor - The Return of the Living Dead, Night of the Demons), and Geretta Gerretta (Actor - Demons, Shocking Dark), as well as Clancy Brown (Actor - The Bride), Robert Rusler (Actor - A Nightmare on Elm Street 2, Vamp), Steve Johnson (SFX - A Nightmare on Elm Street 4, Fright Night), and more.

Unheard Stories - New and returning horror stars discuss even more ‘80s Horror films, including fan favorites such as Maniac Cop, House, and Shocker - plus new stories on your favorite franchises.

Explore A World of Horror - In Search of Darkness: Part II gives world horror films the recognition they deserve, including the films and legacy of Italian legends such as Lamberto Bava, Lucio Fulci, and Dario Argento, and movies from Spain, Hong Kong, Japan, Australia, New Zealand, and beyond. Plus director Shinya Tsukamoto joins our cast to discuss the making of his cyberpunk horror cult classic Tetsuo: The Iron Man.

Career Retrospectives - Horror Icons Robert Englund, Nancy Allen, Tom Savini and Linnea Quigley reflect on their ‘80s heydays in special segments dedicated to exploring their fascinating careers and experiences in detail.

Your Favorites Return - 40+ returning favorites return to give opinions and insights in all-new material, including John Carpenter (Director – The Fog, The Thing, They Live, Prince of Darkness), Heather Langenkamp (Actor – A Nightmare on Elm Street franchise), Barbara Crampton (Actor - Re-Animator) and Doug Bradley (Actor – Hellraiser franchise) as we dive deeper than ever before into all aspects of ‘80s Horror.



Includes Collectible Cassandra Peterson Mini-Documentary, Poster & More

In addition to In Search of Darkness: Part II, you will also receive an exclusive Cassandra Peterson mini-documentary (approx. 25 mins long) that is only available with this collector’s edition. In this mini-documentary, Cassandra reflects on her career as Elvira and beyond. Highlights include:

• Cassandra on Elvira’s unique mixture of spooky, funny, and sexy and her appeal to fans.

• Cassandra talks about the importance of sharing old horror films on Elvira’s Movie Macabre - and her favorites of the films she shared.

• Cassandra discusses developing Elvira’s character in Elvira: Mistress of the Dark and making her character come alive for the first time.

• Cassandra reveals the big budget ideas in the original draft for Elvira: Mistress of the Dark that had to be cut when they made the film and the future Hollywood A-lister who auditioned for a role (but didn’t get it).

• Cassandra talks about putting up the money herself for her follow-up to Mistress of the Dark - Elvira’s Haunted Hills, and its Rocky Horror Picture Show connection



Plus, buy before Midnight on Halloween to get all the incredible rewards that come with the documentary, including:

• Blu-ray or DVD of the documentary with slipcover, reversible sleeve, and 16-page collectible booklet

• Elvira Poster: Exclusive Elvira Collector’s Edition poster with art by acclaimed artist Clayton Benge (16.5” x 23.4”)

• Poster 1: In Search of Darkness: Part II movie poster by Clayton Benge (16.5” x 23.4”)

• Poster 2: Artwork created for In Search of Darkness: Part II by Dave Merrell (16.5” x 23.4”)

• Poster 3: Artwork created for In Search of Darkness: Part II by Rachid Lotf (16.5” x 23.4”)

• Exclusive Collectible Enamel Pin

• Your Name in the Credits

• Soundtrack and Score (Digital Download)

• In Search of Darkness Digital Edition

• In Search of Darkness: Part II Digital Edition



Join The Ultimate ‘80s Horror Community

Plus, a 12-month season-pass to the In Search of Darkness Community, featuring regular watch parties and special events totaling 60+ hours of online entertainment. This is your chance to be live and interactive with the greatest names in ‘80s Horror.

Plus, Cassandra will be joining us for a special Q&A on our community. Owners of the Elvira Collector’s Edition will get priority access.

Watch the community trailer then find out more below:



Features include:

Live and Interactive With The Greatest Names in ‘80s Horror - We’re investing in bringing the biggest names in ‘80s Horror online and interactive with our community. Upcoming special guests include Kane Hodder (Friday the 13th franchise), Cassandra Peterson (Elvira), Bill Moseley (The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2), and Linnea Quigley (The Return of the Living Dead, Night of the Demons), with many more to come.


Watch Your Favorite ‘80s Horror Films Together - We get together twice a month for watch parties. We sync up our films and watch old favorites together while participating in a group conversation about the movie and listening to commentary from special guests. 


60+ Hours of Events - Between watch parties, Q&As, and special lectures, we’re offering ‘80s Horror fans more than 60+ hours of events you won’t find anywhere else.


A Year-Long Celebration of ‘80s Horror - Chat with horror fans any time, day or night. This is an always-on community where you’ll make friends, debate films, and engage in friendly discussion about everything horror related. It’s like a horror convention that never ends and a significant part of our mission to bring fans together over a shared love of horror films.


Moderated Community – Our community is a safe place to discuss the films you love. Our experienced team of moderators ensure discussion stays on topic and friendly.


Interact With Our Team - Our team will be online to discuss ‘80s Horror or take your questions on documentary filmmaking. We look forward to meeting you!


Buy now to get your season pass, only available with In Search of Darkness: Part II. This offer ends at midnight on October 31st after which the documentary will no longer be on sale.


In Search of Darkness: Part II is not available in stores or on any streaming services - act now to avoid missing out! Invitations to the community will be sent out on or before November 17th.



Producer Credits

Every copy of In Search of Darkness: Part II comes with your name in the credits, but for those horror fans who want the ultimate collector’s items we are offering producer credits.

This is your chance to immortalize your name and grab your place in horror history; your name will appear on IMDB, on an Elvira movie poster, in the movie credits, and in the credits of the Cassandra Peterson mini-documentary.

This ultimate collector’s item includes:

• Your Name and Credit on IMDB, on a Movie Poster, in the Movie Credits, and in the Mini Documentary Credits

• Invitation to Exclusive Producer-Only Digital Premiere with Production Team and Special Guests

• Access to Producer-Only Discord Channel With Production Team - chat to our team and help shape future projects

• Special Thanks Printed in Documentary Booklet


Purchase your producer credit by midnight Halloween to get your name in a movie alongside your horror idols, including John Carpenter, Doug Bradley, Robert Englund, Tom Atkins, Barbara Crampton - and, of course, Cassandra Peterson.




*Highlights*

This four-hour-plus sequel to In Search of Darkness delivers more of what made the original so popular. Featuring more critical takes, insider tales, and unheard anecdotes, join us as we explore more of what made ‘80s Horror so special.


Highlights include:

Tom Savini (SFX – Friday the 13th, Day of the Dead) lifts the lid on some of his most famous work and effects, including the formula for perfect onscreen blood and where he got it, and his surprising views on the art of subtlety in SFX.


A Nightmare on Elm Street star Robert Englund discusses how the franchise tapped into the zeitgeist with Freddy Kreuger’s onscreen one-liners: “The franchise exploited Freddie's sense of humour and a kind of almost surreal, subconscious, dreamlike sense of fun and revenge that Freddie was going through with the culture at the same time.”


Vamp actors Robert Rusler and Gedde Watanabe discuss the real-life vamping of Grace Jones: showing up late with her entourage, naked body painting by Keith Haring, and how Grace almost tore out Rusler’s jugular for real!


Robert Englund and Mark Rusler talk about how A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy’s Revenge unwittingly became a beacon of empowerment for many horror fans.


Linnea Quigley shares her wild experiences in indie horror and making Hollywood Chainsaw Hookers, including what it’s like to dance with real chainsaws (and how she almost passed out from the fumes) and why the movie was censored in the U.K. thanks to “Video Nasties.”


Demons star Geretta Geretta discusses why Italian-made horror films translate so well abroad: “Fear is universal. It's another reason why horror does so well and is distributed around the world. You don't have to know the languages. Everyone can recognize running. Everyone can recognize fear.”


Shinya Tsukamoto discusses how bad dreams inspired the surrealist cyberpunk visions of flesh and metal seen in Tetsuo the Iron Man.




*Cast*

Across the four-plus-hours runtime, you’ll hear from the largest cast of ‘80s horror legends ever assembled:

Nancy Allen
Tom Atkins
Doug Bradley
Joe Bob Briggs
Clancy Brown
Darcy the Mail Girl
Lori Cardille
John Carpenter
Nick Castle
Larry Cohen
Jeffrey Combs
Barbara Crampton
Sean S. Cunningham
Joe Dante
Keith David
Robert Englund
Katie Featherston
Mick Garris
Geretta Geretta
Michael Gingold
Stuart Gordon
Andre Gower
Oliver Harper
Spencer Hickman
Kane Hodder
Tom Holland
James A. Janisse
Chris Jericho
Steve Johnson
Lloyd Kaufman
Jackie Kong
Heather Langenkamp
Don Mancini
Harry Manfredini
Kelli Maroney
Bill Moseley
Greg Nicotero
Phil Nobile Jr.
Cassandra Peterson
Linnea Quigley
James Rolfe
Robert Rusler
Tom Savini
Ben Scrivens
Corey Taylor
Brandon Tenold
Cecil Trachenburg
Shinya Tsukamoto
Ryan Turek
Gedde Watanabe
Caroline Williams
Matt Winston
Alex Winter
Heather Wixson
Tom Woodruff Jr.
Brian Yuzna




*Part I*

Don’t have Part I? No problem. We’re including a digital edition of the Elvira Collector’s Edition of In Search of Darkness (Part I) with every copy of the Elvira Collector’s Edition of In Search of Darkness: Part II, for a total of 9+ hours of ‘80s Horror. Upgrade to a physical copy at checkout for just $15.


If you haven’t seen it yet, here’s what you can expect from In Search of Darkness:

In this special edition, Cassandra Peterson (Elvira: Mistress of the Dark) is joined by 80's icons, modern horror greats, and popular horror influencers as she guides you through the most complete retrospective documentary of the genre ever made.


This limited run of In Search of Darkness features an all-new introduction from Cassandra, new segments for each year (1980-1989) where she reveals her favorite horror moments and memories, and comes packed with unique Elvira collectibles that you won’t find anywhere else.


Cassandra is joined by 45+ contributors, including John Carpenter (Director – The Fog, The Thing, They Live, Prince of Darkness), Heather Langenkamp (Actor – A Nightmare on Elm Street franchise), and Doug Bradley (Actor – Hellraiser franchise).


Each of the contributors gives their unique take on the genre and the films they were involved with. This is your opportunity to go behind the scenes with ‘80s icons to learn how your favorite '80s Horror films were made.


Together, In Search of Darkness and In Search of Darkness: Part II provide 9 hours of incredible insights into ‘80s Horror. Offer ends at midnight Halloween.


Press for In Search of Darkness

In Search of Darkness* received fantastic reviews from both critics and fans:

"Compulsively watchable" - The Verge

"Absolutely captivating and everything I had been hoping for" - Nightmarish Conjurings

"An all-encompassing, delightfully spooky love letter to eighties horror" - Dread Central

"Guaranteed to be a documentary horror fans revisit time and time again" - Geeks of Doom

"A geeky and passionate tribute to American ‘80s horror films" - Sublime Horror

"Works great as a time-capsule film, cataloguing the best the decade had to offer and celebrating what made it such a special time in horror" - Film Pulse

"Thorough, affectionate, & endlessly entertaining" - The Spool

"A must-see, must-own documentary" - Saving Content

"A movie for the weirdos and misfits who have been obsessed with the darker side of things for as long as they can remember" - Goomba Stomp

"A towering testament to the love and passion inspired by ‘80s horror movies" - Boston Hassle

“A thoroughly entertaining documentary that provides a treasure trove of fun anecdotes and insightful analysis for hardened horror hounds” - New Horror Express

*Please note that these reviews were given for the Standard edition of In Search of Darkness - but we think you’ll enjoy your Chris Jericho Collector’s Edition even more!

*Please note that these reviews were given for the Standard edition of In Search of Darkness - but we think you’ll enjoy your Elvira Collector’s Edition even more!




*FAQ*

Do You Accept International Orders?

Yes. We offer free shipping worldwide to most countries, and accept most currencies through our secure payment processing system. Although payments are processed in U.S. Dollars, you will see the equivalent charge in your currency on your bank or credit card statement.


When Will I Receive My Copy?

We are manufacturing these sets to order so that we can add your credits in and we will ship from the U.S. in December. Your items will be sent tracked and you will be sent a tracking number once they have been dispatched. You will receive your digital version of the documentary and soundtrack on the 17th of November. While we will make every effort to ensure a fast delivery, we are not guaranteeing delivery before Christmas.


Will The Blu-ray/DVD Be Region Free?

Yes, the Blu-ray/DVD will be region free.


Is The Documentary Available on Streaming Services?

The documentary is not available to stream or watch anywhere else. This is also your only opportunity to get your name in the credits and we have no plans to launch further sales after this one ends on Oct. 31st.


What Is Your Refund Policy?

We offer a full, no-questions-asked refund up until 14 days after the end of the sale. Because these items are limited edition and made-to-order, we are not offering refunds after this point apart for in cases of manufacturing defects (which we will first seek to rectify with a replacement item).


When Will The Producer-Only Digital Premiere Be Held?

The premiere will be held in November and the time and day will be chosen shortly after the campaign ends to maximize the number of producers that are available to attend.


If I upgrade to a physical copy of In Search of Darkness: Part I will it be a DVD or Blu-ray?

The format of your physical copy of In Search of Darkness: Part 1 will match that of your order of In Search of Darkness: Part II. If you ordered a Blu-ray Part II, you'll get a Blu-ray Part 1, and the same for DVD. If for some reason you need a different version, please submit a ticket at our online portal (link at the bottom of this page)


My Question Isn’t Answered Here

Please submit a ticket at our support portal

https://creatorvc.freshdesk.com/support/home






It's official! Everyone can order this and enjoy.


----------

